

100 Prisoners, 100 lines of code - smalter
http://www.statisticsblog.com/2010/07/100-prisoners-100-lines-of-code/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This puzzle has had significant discussion recently:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1652127>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1891212>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=834599>

------
Eliezer
One of my favorite math puzzles. I would've bet quite a lot there just
_wasn't_ a strategy for this.

------
Jun8
Replace the numbers with URIs, i.e., each box has a unique URI and it links to
only a single URI (think of a page on the Web or a person in a social graph).
Starting at a certain page, what is the probability of visiting it again? What
happens when each page has _n_ links (boxes have _n_ numbers in them)?
Interesting.

